# Rumour: FFVI Remake?



## Midna (Jan 25, 2012)

Final Fantasy will be celebrating it's 25th anniversary this year, and in honour of the occasion, Square Enix has put out an official commemorative logo! But a closer look by French website Total Manga reveals the image may be more than it appears:


> Now, two details of the anniversary logo appear to us as truly disturbing:
> The color gradient used on the 25th is exactly the same as the symbol of Final Fantasy VI .
> The design of the Mog looks suspiciously like an artwork, also from Yoshitaka Amano , designed for Final Fantasy VI (small pins with smiley included), as you can see below
> 
> Coincidence or homage? In both cases, we would not be surprised that in the coming days, a Final Fantasy VI 3DS be announced...



Comparison images below


Spoiler




















Source


Yeah, it's a real longshot. But one can always hope.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 25, 2012)

I only hope that they'll do justice to the best final fantasy game


----------



## 3Dscreamo (Jan 25, 2012)

I really hope so, I am a big fan of FF.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jan 25, 2012)

FFXIII is the best I think, but that's for another thread.

FFVI deserves a remake in the style of the Anniversary games on PSP. Stick it on iOS and PSP and I'll be happy. Hell, package it with FFV and I'm nerdgasm.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 25, 2012)

I enjoy how it's automatically assumed at this point that if a remake were to happen, it would be on the 3DS. Guess what guys? The Vita is also a very real possibility.


----------



## Midna (Jan 25, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> I enjoy how it's automatically assumed at this point that if a remake were to happen, it would be on the 3DS. Guess what guys? The Vita is also a very real possibility.


Hey, the French guys assumed it, not me. If you check out the source, they draw their conclusions based on the existence of the III and IV remakes for the DS, Square stated a while back that the DS would not be getting the V or VI treatment, because of technical limitations. Now those limitations are gone. Not an unreasonable conclusion.

That said, a 3DS/Vita crossplatform deal would be even better


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 25, 2012)

Let's not forget that the PSP got FF I + II, as well as a nice FF IV collection. I'd say it equals out.

A cross platform deal would be nice, but I figure that SE will just go with whoever is willing to pay the most to have the game on their system. I would guess that Sony would really want a title such as this at this point in time.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 25, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> I enjoy how it's automatically assumed at this point that if a remake were to happen, it would be on the 3DS. Guess what guys? The Vita is also a very real possibility.



I thought I remember SE saying that they were thinking about remaking V and VI to the 3DS, but it was to be based on if the system would be popular

_[Edit:]_

Just found it. Should have waited to post so as to not make an edit.


http://www.siliconer...-on-ds-and-3ds/



> "Rather than creating [_Final Fantasy_]_ V_ or _VI_ for the current DS we want to take a look to see how 3DS does, how it evolves, and then make a decision.”



IMO, since the 3DS is taking off rather well now, it could definitely come to light.


----------



## prowler (Jan 25, 2012)

iOS please


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> iOS please


>inb4 "iPhone is not for gaming"


----------



## raulpica (Jan 25, 2012)

What? No port for FF V first? Which is clearly superior to FF VI? 

Oh well, if it's for iOS, I don't mind it. I just hope that it isn't a COMPLETE piece of crap like the Chrono Trigger port was.


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 25, 2012)

the "total manga" have some really good observations skills. or maybe its a coincidence?
but i remember that a square said they would be making a game which ends with a '7', so if it is dragon quest 7 then this is likely true,but if they would release ff 7 then i dont think we would get an ff vi remake


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes please! FF VI is my favorite!
I really hope this is true because :


Spoiler


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

That gradient observation is a real leap of faith...does it matter that the FFVI logo goes black again?

Also i'd imagine that SE would have looked at the relative successes of earlier re-releases and based a decision on that and what they want to do with the game....3D implentation or some kind of implentation of the rear touch pad on the Vita? On first thought though you'd guess that they'd opt for the 3DS


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2012)

It would be a dream come true if FF6 ever gets a remake with better graphics plus extras.


----------



## ferofax (Jan 25, 2012)

so.... Sabin and Edgar and Terra, right? if so... yes, oh yes please.

Gau the unintelligible Blue Mage FTW!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 25, 2012)

about time VI is the best in the series


----------



## Valwin (Jan 25, 2012)

a remake of the last of the good FF game well that's nice  1-6 for evar


----------



## jing90 (Jan 25, 2012)

if they really do it they should put some bonus character... 14 aren't enough


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 25, 2012)

Honestly it's to little to late for me if this turns out to be true,I was hoping they would do this on the DS as they did with FF IV but sadly they didn't so i'm done waiting...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2012)

RikuCrafter said:


> FFXIII is the best I think, but that's for another thread.



Blasphemy!  J/k   But seriously, if FF6 is going to be remade, let's hope they don't butcher it like they did for the GBA ports (FF4 through FF6 were poorly optimized, especially in the audio department).

If they do butcher it, it's time I call the president of Square Enix a son of a submariner.


----------



## prowler (Jan 25, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> RikuCrafter said:
> 
> 
> > FFXIII is the best I think, but that's for another thread.
> ...


Er, GBA ports are in the past now (besides, it says FFVI remake, not port)
After Tactics Ogre, it proves that they can make an awesome remake. Even the iOS ports are good.


----------



## signz (Jan 25, 2012)

That sounds AWESOME! (strange how news about remakes almost always make me want to play the game that gets remade/might get remade)


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 25, 2012)

This would be freaking awesome! Sabin ftw!


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 25, 2012)

Will Sabin still be able to suplex a train?


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Jan 25, 2012)

I came


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 25, 2012)

FF6 remake for PS3!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 25, 2012)

for me, the best ff can be 7 or 6 and this version i would really love to see it in 3d. imagine... kefka in 3d; UBER WIN!
at this rate, ff7 will come out on the next newest console ie. wii u LOL!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know, it seems like they're grasping for straws for here. Then again, an FFVI remake would make sense, so I guess its within the realm of possibility.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Jan 25, 2012)

Not in my top 3 FFs, but it'd be nice to see. I've never actually beaten VI so it'd definitely be worth getting for me.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2012)

PS Vita please!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2012)

Please, port it to anything other than the 3DS, people like me wouldn't enjoy 3D (because of a visual impairment I have). Playing it on the WiiU would be wonderful.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 25, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Please, port it to anything other than the 3DS, people like me wouldn't enjoy 3D (because of a visual impairment I have). Playing it on the WiiU would be wonderful.


Then turn 3D off, problem solved.  Seriously, if you don't want/can't use 3D in a game, just turn the 3D off, it's not a requirement.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 25, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Please, port it to anything other than the 3DS, people like me wouldn't enjoy 3D (because of a visual impairment I have). Playing it on the WiiU would be wonderful.


You can switch the 3D off.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 25, 2012)

3DS, pls.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Then turn 3D off, problem solved.  Seriously, if you don't want/can't use 3D in a game, just turn the 3D off, it's not a requirement.



I thought that defeats the purpose of getting a 3DS in the first place. I had one when it was released, but I got buyer's remorse. The fact that it was lacking in decent launch titles didn't help. Yes, I know 3D is gimmick, but if you can't see 3D, what's the point?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 26, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Then turn 3D off, problem solved.  Seriously, if you don't want/can't use 3D in a game, just turn the 3D off, it's not a requirement.
> ...


Please redirect me to the nearest game system that will let me play any 3DS-exclusive title without a 3DS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2012)

Your point being?  I know 3D isn't required, but getting a 3DS without playing games in 3D is like installing Windows on a Macbook; it doesn't make sense. Unless someone can prove me wrong.


----------



## Taellon (Jan 26, 2012)

So all the great 3DS games available now and that will be coming out in the future mean nothing because 3D is all that matters? All this time I've been doing it wrong apparently. All that fun I've had was a lie because I didn't have the 3D on. What a waste.


----------



## Midna (Jan 26, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Then turn 3D off, problem solved.  Seriously, if you don't want/can't use 3D in a game, just turn the 3D off, it's not a requirement.
> ...


The point is... playing video games. I know it might be a little hard to grasp, but it's a common use of a video game system.

Seriously, if you couldn't enjoy the system without 3D then don't buy another one. It won't be worth it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2012)

I couldn't enjoy the system partly due to the lack of decent launch games, but since it has a much larger library, that opinion might change. Maybe I'd be better off with a PSP-3000.


----------



## xephos (Jan 26, 2012)

I know this is kinda dumb, but since they are remaking FFX, why don't they re-do FFVII to. I would love to play that game again wiht HD graphics


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 26, 2012)

I would prefer this on a handheld. That preferred Handheld would be the PS Vita or PSP. I'm more inclined to the former.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 26, 2012)

xephos said:


> I know this is kinda dumb, but since they are remaking FFX, why don't they re-do FFVII to. I would love to play that game again wiht HD graphics


Squeenix is very much aware of the interest fans have shown in a _FFVII_ remake.  From a business standpoint, it would be stupid for them _*not*_ to re-release _FFVII_.

Because Squeenix is pretty big on anniversary remakes, my _*guess*_ is that they'll probably release _FFVII_ on its 20th anniversary (or some other _FF_-related anniversary).  Either that, or they'll bring it out when the sales of Squeenix titles drop off and they need a way to make moar munniez.

I would be surprised if _FFVII_ wasn't remade eventually, especially in light of the _FFX_ remake.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 26, 2012)

As long as it's Final Fantasy 6 (I have beaten it on the SNES) or 7 (Just about done) I'll get it. Preferably 6 because it's much better imo and it could make amazing use of the 3D. Especially the WoB to WoR transition and the credits.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 26, 2012)

The artwork is a nice notice... but yeah the gradient is a minor thing.



the_randomizer said:


> Please, port it to anything other than the 3DS, people like me wouldn't enjoy 3D (because of a visual impairment I have). Playing it on the WiiU would be wonderful.





Arm73 said:


> Personally , I am really mad at Nintendo for releasing the Game Boy Color.
> In case you didn't know:
> 1 in 12 people have some sort of color deficiency. About 8% of men and 0.4% of women in the US.
> 0.38% of women are deuteranomalous (around 95% of all color deficient women).
> ...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 26, 2012)

If Square is going to remake shit games FF games like FFX then why not fix up the problems in FFXIII (like adding leader change) and re-release that game as well?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The artwork is a nice notice... but yeah the gradient is a minor thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you trying to tell me?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 26, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> What are you trying to tell me?


What, tl;dr?

Your complaint is petty.  You want the game to be ported to a different system for your own convenience, even though the info you state (that you can't view the 3D properly) doesn't apply as the Vita can't do 3D either.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't want buyer's remorse again, that's why I'm hesitant when it comes to giving the 3DS another shot.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 26, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't want buyer's remorse again, that's why I'm hesitant when it comes to giving the 3DS another shot.


That's all well and good, I don't own a 3DS or a Vita, nor do I have plans to get either of them until their library fleshes out and such...

But I'm not going to go around wanting other people to be inconvenienced for my personal whims.


----------



## Celice (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, at the same time, there is a legitimate complaint for making games that can't be played by everyone. I just don't think it lies necessarily with 3D, that is, until the games become mandatory to be played in it, much how the Wii makes it essentially mandatory to waggle shit--which gamers like my brother cannot do, due to his disease.

Petty for optional things, yeah, but petty for things that aren't optional, and which then restrict certain people from playing--I don't find that petty at all.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jan 26, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't want buyer's remorse again, that's why I'm hesitant when it comes to giving the 3DS another shot.


The games don't HAVE to be played in 3D, you know. And from a technical view, it still has the potential for great games. If it's that big of a deal, just wait for a larger library of games for it that you know you'll wanna play.

As for FF6, it's on Virtual Console, PSN and GBA already, not in 3D.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2012)

I know, I know. Bad experiences happen to everyone, and I need to move on and just accept the fact that I don't need to see 3D in order to enjoy 3DS games. Sorry.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 26, 2012)

*Topic title:* Rumour: FFVI Remake?

*Current topic:* Making games that cater to everyone's physical needs.

Just a friendly reminder to stay on topic guys


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright, but I wasn't trying to get everyone's blood pressure up. I'm done.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 26, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> The games don't HAVE to be played in 3D, you know. And from a technical view, it still has the potential for great games. If it's that big of a deal, just wait for a larger library of games for it that you know you'll wanna play.
> 
> As for FF6, it's on Virtual Console, PSN and GBA already, not in 3D.


If it's not in 3D yet, imagine them in 3D. Especially the Opera Scene.

I'd pay to see the Opera Scene in 3D.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 26, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > The games don't HAVE to be played in 3D, you know. And from a technical view, it still has the potential for great games. If it's that big of a deal, just wait for a larger library of games for it that you know you'll wanna play.
> ...


Me too.. it's one of my fav scenes ever


----------



## Rydian (Jan 26, 2012)

I think that discussing which system is viable for a game to be made on is on-topic when discussing rumors of a game being remade.



Celice said:


> Well, at the same time, there is a legitimate complaint for making games that can't be played by everyone.


The 3D effect is not required to play or beat any games and can easily be disabled.

On the other hand, colorblind people are much more common, yet colorblindness is a serious detriment to people playing video games.  Ever play The Legend Of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX?  The original (non-DX) version was for the gameboy, while the DX version was for the gameboy color... and also included a new optional dungeon.  To make sure that the dungeon could only be done on the gameboy color (and thus push sales of it), they filled it with color-based puzzles.  Due to the way that the original gameboy line handled palettes, even if you brute-forced your way into the dungeon by guessing on the color-based entry test with the skeletons, it'd be nigh-impossible to see any differences between the objects (or even see some of the objects themselves compared to the background), so completing the dungeon borders on impossible.

Now, something like that which purposely caters to color all throughout a section of the game _on purpose_ is rare... but is the use of colors at all?  Think about how often things are differentiated by color in video games.  Isn't changing an item's or enemy's palette (and thus the colors) a very common way to reserve ROM space?  How often do you need to hit a certain-color switch in a puzzle game or match their colors?  How often do you need to find the matching color key for a door?  How often were different herbs in a game marked by a color/palette change?  How many bosses are there than clone themselves and have a slight color change to mark the fake bodies?  How often is there a marker which changes color according to threat/damage level?  _Color is used as an integral part of videogames all the time_.

Next to colorblind people who are much more numerous and ARE actually seriously disadvantaged by color in games, think about how silly people complaining aobut an optional 3D effect look... especially since most of them clamor for the games to be released on other systems, where they'd still not be able to see the 3D anyways. :\



Celice said:


> until the games become mandatory to be played in it, much how the Wii makes it essentially mandatory to waggle shit


The wii is certainly understandable (and there's complaints regarding things like the controls for Donkey Kong Returns), but I don't see how the 3D effect can ever be required to beat FF6.  On a technical level I can't think of any situation where it would be needed.

In things like wacky-physics puzzle games there might possibly be places where actual depth perception _helps_ (but is still not required), but we're talking a remake of a turn-based RPG.  Depth could certainly be _used_, but it'd be for visual effect only, not as any sort of gameplay mechanic.



Celice said:


> Petty for optional things, yeah, but petty for things that aren't optional, and which then restrict certain people from playing--I don't find that petty at all.


The thing is 3D is optional and does not restrict, so there goes that excuse.

Color, on the other hand...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 26, 2012)

But...I haven't even finished 6 yet!! GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## Midna (Jan 26, 2012)

@[member='Rydian']
Why aren't all these fucking games in black and white? I can't see colours so that means all games should be made in black and white


----------



## r3gR3t (Jan 26, 2012)

Back on topic, guys.
Hope they don´t change stuff the way they did in the DS FFIV remake, where they removed DK Cecil´s SoulEater ability and replaced it with a Darkness comand thinguie. That drove me away from the game. I've decided to give it another try now, starting tonight, but I hope they don't do that kind of stuff again :/


----------



## Midna (Jan 26, 2012)

The entirety of FFIV was rebalanced. Party members, enemies, bosses, gameplay elements, the lot. The developers considered the ups and downs of the original game and tried to correct them with 20/20 hindsight. I read a Nintendo Power article about it. Frankly, I thought most/all of the changes were improvements.

Sadly changing anything about an established work is going to be seen as a bad thing by anyone who liked the original.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, if they do remake FF6 I'm expecting it to have changed mechanics, especially in dealing with the extremely complicated battle system.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 29, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > The artwork is a nice notice... but yeah the gradient is a minor thing.
> ...



Wow.....what an honor, being quoted from a post I made almost 2 years ago lol...
I think, what I was trying to say then, before anybody had the chance to even take a look at a 3DS, is that is silly to complain about a particular feature.
It's sad that some people have some kind of problem that affects their depth perception therefore aren't able to enjoy stereoscopic 3D content on ANY platform, but criticizing a company for evolving from 2D to an OPTIONAL 3D is just as pointless as criticizing them for introducing COLOR in the GameBoy line as an even BIGGER percentage of the people have problems with color perception.

However, Rydian already did a better job then me while getting the point across...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 29, 2012)

So what can I tell all those people who say not to get a 3DS for that very reason (in the case, the inability to see the depth)?


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 29, 2012)

Midna said:


> The entirety of FFIV was rebalanced. Party members, enemies, bosses, gameplay elements, the lot. The developers considered the ups and downs of the original game and tried to correct them with 20/20 hindsight. I read a Nintendo Power article about it. Frankly, I thought most/all of the changes were improvements.
> 
> Sadly changing anything about an established work is going to be seen as a bad thing by anyone who liked the original.



While FF4 was a decent game overall,(never finished the gba version)in the nds version you can easily get 2 hit KO'd reguardless of your armour etc etc...


----------



## Midna (Jan 29, 2012)

You weren't playing very well then. The game is meant to be harder than the original US version, but you can compensate using new strategies, and the augment system. Perhaps you didn't do much grinding?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 29, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> So what can I tell all those people who say not to get a 3DS for that very reason (in the case, the inability to see the depth)?


To stop being whiny bitches.

They won't be able to see depth on any other system out there anyways.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 29, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> So what can I tell all those people who say not to get a 3DS for that very reason (in the case, the inability to see the depth)?



"Enjoy not playing some quality games."

It's just silly to complain about it when some games actually enhance the visuals when not using 3D.


----------



## elgarta (Jan 30, 2012)

xephos said:


> I know this is kinda dumb, but since they are remaking FFX, why don't they re-do FFVII to. I would love to play that game again wiht HD graphics



My understanding is that it would be easier to remake FFX because it is already in 3d where-as FFVII is partially 3d, so re-doing the graphics to be HD wouldnt be as big of a task 

That said though, I am pretty sure that FF3/FF4 were re-build from the ground up when the 3D remakes were made. I like to think that FF6 would get the same treatment. The rendering that they could do to the models on the system would be amazing


----------



## Orbiting234 (Jan 30, 2012)

xephos said:


> I know this is kinda dumb, but since they are remaking FFX, why don't they re-do FFVII to. I would love to play that game again wiht HD graphics



Easy. Because FFX is being *ported* to PS3, not remade.  It's no different than any of the other easy PS2 to PS3 ports (Sly Collection, Ico/SotC, MGS HD, etc.).  Meanwhile FF7 would still look like ass in high res if they did a straight port like that.  A full remake would take tons of money.


----------

